# Let's hear your horror music!



## Mike Fox (Aug 4, 2017)

Anyone have any horror pieces to share? Would love to hear them!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 4, 2017)

lol, yes, here. 



one of the countless and countless tracks I did in that genre.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 4, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> lol, yes, here.
> 
> 
> 
> one of the countless and countless tracks I did in that genre.



Awesome! I really liked the main theme/melody, and the Dark Shadows vibe going on here!


----------



## ctsai89 (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 4, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


>



Nice! I like how it starts out with a classical type of feel, then it becoms more modern sounding. Was that intentional? The part at 40 seconds is catchy. Is that a harp?


----------



## ctsai89 (Aug 4, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> Nice! I like how it starts out with a classical type of feel, then it becoms more modern sounding. Was that intentional? The part at 40 seconds is catchy. Is that a harp?



yep! haha did it not sound like a harp? maybe I failed at EQing.. This was sort of intentional only because I had to fit it into a film score assignment. Other wise I would've made the classical part last much longer. THanks for listening


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 4, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> yep! haha did it not sound like a harp? maybe I failed at EQing.. This was sort of intentional only because I had to fit it into a film score assignment. Other wise I would've made the classical part last much longer. THanks for listening



It sounds like a harp. At first I thought it was a piano though. That was until I heard the actual plucking. Well done!


----------



## ctsai89 (Aug 4, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> It sounds like a harp. At first I thought it was a piano though. That was until I heard the actual plucking. Well done!



I used the harp that came with logic pro x!. Probably used too high of velocities.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2017)

more psychological than horror but, hope you dig it!


----------



## Tinesaeriel (Aug 4, 2017)

Horror scores? Sure! I haven't made many, but here are two I've made recently!


----------



## ctsai89 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have another, this is one is more electronic if anything.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 4, 2017)

I composed this around 2005 using EWQLSO Gold I think.


----------



## jeremiahpena (Aug 4, 2017)

I wrote a horror score for the game "Lethe - Episode One." 

A chase sequence: 


Some level music:


The opening track and main theme of the game:


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Aug 4, 2017)

Here are a couple of tracks from a feature film I scored a few years ago called "Kruel." In retrospect I'm kind of embarrassed about these tunes (and slightly more embarrassed that I even agreed to do this film  ), but hey those were fun times, haha.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 4, 2017)

Here's my scariest track called, "Having kids: you'll never sleep in again."


----------



## markd (Aug 5, 2017)

Here's the opening credits music for a horror/suspense film that I scored:



And here's an action horror track (it's kinda old)


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 6, 2017)

Scored two horror films earlier this year! Will see if I can upload a cue or two!


----------



## RichiCarter (Aug 6, 2017)

Here's mine


----------



## ctsai89 (Aug 6, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Here's my scariest track called, "Having kids: you'll never sleep in again."




Do your eyes ever get dry from not having slept enough?


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 6, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> Do your eyes ever get dry from not having slept enough?


Lol, I could actually tell you horror stories. One that I am actually having to deal with right now taking medication for styes in both eyes. The left one was especially horrible.


----------



## ctsai89 (Aug 6, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Lol, I could actually tell you horror stories. One that I am actually having to deal with right now taking medication for styes in both eyes. The left one was especially horrible.



Oh that does sound bad. I do have dry eye problems from lack of sleep and it's my worst nightmare but it's not even as bad as having styes yet...


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 6, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> Oh that does sound bad. I do have dry eye problems from lack of sleep and it's my worst nightmare but it's not even as bad as having styes yet...


Trust me, my friend, I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but I've learned to bounce back quickly. (My latest track was produced basically 3/4ths blind, but now I'm almost totally healed.)


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 6, 2017)

Sure: http://intervox.co.uk/en/search.php...&sstimmung=-1&stempo=-1&skategorie=-1&submit=


----------



## ctsai89 (Aug 6, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Trust me, my friend, I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but I've learned to bounce back quickly. (My latest track was produced basically 3/4ths blind, but now I'm almost totally healed.)



From January up till June this year I barely composed or arranged anything due to my fearing going completely blind from looking at the screens. But it was really a combination of lack of sleep and bright LED screens making me feel that way. Turned down the brightness level and slept 8 hours a day problem solved.. still, eye problems are nightmares


----------



## Grim_Universe (Aug 7, 2017)

Greg said:


> more psychological than horror but, hope you dig it!



Very good stuff, Greg! From what library is this percussion? I love it!


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 7, 2017)

Tons of quality stuff here! Lot's of talent going on and only 2 pages in so far!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 7, 2017)

Ohh, I do like writing this style of music...stay tuned


----------



## Daniel Petras (Aug 7, 2017)

30 second TV Spot:


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 8, 2017)

Not really a scary sounding cue but a tense lead up to a key moment towards the films end.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 8, 2017)

I wish I had written this. Easily one of my favorite modern horror pieces.


----------



## tiago (Sep 4, 2017)

Here's "Nemesis", my latest hybrid orchestral track with a very dark, horror-like, atmosphere. Hope you'll like it.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Sep 15, 2017)

Glitchy and screamy


----------



## Fab (Sep 17, 2017)

tiago said:


> Here's "Nemesis", my latest hybrid orchestral track with a very dark, horror-like, atmosphere. Hope you'll like it.





I like the slightly odd timing of the main melody, so weird feel to it!


----------



## tiago (Oct 9, 2017)

Fab said:


> I like the slightly odd timing of the main melody, so weird feel to it!



So gad to know you think that about about the main motif! I was indeed trying to create something that felt a bit "out of place". Thanks for listening!


----------



## MatFluor (Oct 9, 2017)

I could share something as well - more atmospheric, but I hope you enjoy it


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 24, 2017)

A cue from a feature film due to be released next month in the UK! (think it's out in the US and Germany at the moment!


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 25, 2017)

Here's a few I did a while back.


----------

